# Trivia 8/31



## luckytrim (Aug 31, 2019)

trivia 8/31
DID YOU KNOW...
Weather stations detect rain 300 days out of 365 each year in  American 
Samoa.

1. To be classed as true caviar the roe must come from wild  sturgeon that 
have dwelt in either of two bodies of water; Name them  ...
(Hint; _____ Sea and ________ Sea )
2. What is the bone in the human body that allows us to  speak?
(Hint; Starts with H, 5 letters)
3. In a dance routine, what is the highest number you count  to?
4. Name That Flick !
Hilary Duff stars as one of MANY children in this 2003 holiday  film remake. Ashton 
Kutcher plays her oldest sister's snobby  boyfriend.
5. The Faroe Islands, a North Atlantic  archipelago located  between Norway 
and Iceland, is an autonomous country of ...... what other  country ?
  a. - Iceland
  b. - Norway
  c. - Sweden
  d. - Denmark
6. Winnie the Pooh is to honey as Paddington Bear is to .....  what ?
7. "Cat weeps for dead mouse" is a Chinese idiom for what  western idiom ?
8. Four POTUS's have so far won the Nobel Peace Prize; can you  name three  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Peanut oil is used to make dynamite.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Black Sea and Caspian Sea
2. Hyoid
3. - 8
4.  Cheaper by the Dozen
5. - d
6.  Orange Marmalade
7. 'Crocodile Tears'
8. Teddy Roosevelt, Woodrow Wilson, Jimmy Carter and Barack  Obama

TRUTH !!
Peanut oil is used to make Glycerol, and glycerol is an  ingredient in 
nitroglycerin, and nitroglycerin is in  dynamite...
...A “Nobel” legume !


----------

